# I'm sure this is way old and has been discussed - Megadeth/Metallica song similaritie



## Rev2010 (Mar 1, 2012)

I know it simply must have come up before and already been overly discussed though probably many many years ago. Over the past few weeks I've been listening again to some older shit I loved and have realised some extreme similarities between two Megadeth and Metallica tracks. For one, Megadeth's "Go to Hell" and Metallica's "Enter Sandman" both have the exact same bedtime prayer in it. They were both released around the same time according to Wikipedia. However, Megadeth released Rust in Peace first which had "Dawn Patrol" and on the Black album Metallica's intro in "The God that Failed" sounds so fucking similar. What gives? Again, sorry if this has already been discussed to death or is just pure coincidence.


Rev.


----------



## beneharris (Mar 1, 2012)

i think a lot of the earlier material was co-written by dave, so when he broke off and started megadeth, he used the songs. there are a few others that do that, too, like the four horsemen, and one i'm blanking on, ill figure it out and post back.

edit: mechanix, thats the one


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Mar 1, 2012)

beneharris said:


> i think a lot of the earlier material was co-written by dave, so when he broke off and started megadeth, he used the songs. there are a few others that do that, too, like the four horsemen, and one i'm blanking on, ill figure it out and post back



"The Mechanix" my good sir.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 1, 2012)

beneharris said:


> i think a lot of the earlier material was co-written by dave, so when he broke off and started megadeth, he used the songs. there are a few others that do that, too, like the four horsemen, and one i'm blanking on, ill figure it out and post back



Nah, that was only for Kill 'em All, Ride the Lightning, and I think one song from Master of Puppets.

And this either just a huge coincidence, or Bob Rock and the rest of the band stalked Metallica's studio during the RiP recording sessions.


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 1, 2012)

beneharris said:


> i think a lot of the earlier material was co-written by dave, so when he broke off and started megadeth, he used the songs. there are a few others that do that, too, like the four horsemen, and one i'm blanking on, ill figure it out and post back



Those I know about, but Rust in Peace was released many years after their split. Megadeth had their first album, Peace Sells, and So Far So good, before Rust in Peace. To see these two uber similarities right within the same year or so is bizarre. Metallica admitted somewhat ripping off the Enter Sandman main riff from a more unknown band and they have been said to ripoff many other riffs, so I wouldn't be too surprised if that is what happened here in at least one of these instances.


Rev.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Mar 1, 2012)

The Realms of Deth - Megadeth vs. Metallica

Bottom of the page.


----------



## beneharris (Mar 1, 2012)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> "The Mechanix" my good sir.



thanks, i spent about 5 minutes playing through all the megadeth songs i had trying to figure it out.


----------



## skeels (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry. Moral of story - don't post when you're in a foul mood.


Carry on...


----------



## drmosh (Mar 2, 2012)

skeels said:


> I think it's because James Hetfield and Dave Mustaine are both - what's the word I'm looking for?---- jerks.
> Yes, that's it. They are both jerks, so their music sounds like they are jerks.



very weak troll


----------



## exo (Mar 2, 2012)

Who knows how long those guys held on to some of the riffs. There's every chance in the world that when the "similarities" happen on stuff that Mustaine isn't credited on, it's because they used things they used to jam away on in the practice space that hadn't yet made it into songs. It stands to reason that Hetfield and mustaine would have a few of the same things floating around in the brain because of that, but it doesn't necessarily indicate that one band was deliberately trying to ape the other. Sometimes you just have a riff in your brain for so long you don't remember where it came from......


----------



## metallatem (Mar 2, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Those I know about, but Rust in Peace was released many years after their split. *Megadeth had their first album, Peace Sells*, and So Far So good, before Rust in Peace. To see these two uber similarities right within the same year or so is bizarre. Metallica admitted somewhat ripping off the Enter Sandman main riff from a more unknown band and they have been said to ripoff many other riffs, so I wouldn't be too surprised if that is what happened here in at least one of these instances.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Peace Sells was Megadeth's 2nd album, after Killing Is My Business


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 2, 2012)

It's just a shame for us music fans that Kirk COULDN'T steal licks from Marty Friedman. 

Friedman's playing on Rust In Peace really inspired me when I was starting out on guitar. Oh, and got me to my appointments on time... You walk REALLY fast with Rust in Peace on your walkman.


----------



## skeels (Mar 2, 2012)

metallatem said:


> Peace Sells was Megadeth's 2nd album, after Killing Is My Business



...And Business is Good


----------



## regodus (Mar 2, 2012)

The probably did share material and both Dave and James had too much pride to give up their riffs. Must suck for Dave because "Enter Sandman" was a #1 single and Megadeth's equivalent....well....poor Dave. Haha. But when it comes down to it its hard for me to take Dave Mustaine seriously he brought a whole new level or corny to metal. Not taking anything away from his songwriting dude is a metal genius but he is a ginger...lol


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 2, 2012)

metallatem said:


> Peace Sells was Megadeth's 2nd album, after Killing Is My Business



Yes I know, that is is why I used a "comma".  I've been a fan of theirs since I was 16 or so, I know the album names and order of all up to Countdown to Extinction. I just didn't type out the name and instead said first album to shorten the typing. Fell out of the thrash thing shortly after Countdown and haven't kept up.


Rev.


----------

